# Fronthoe



## sundug (May 10, 2010)

I had most of what I needed laying around, and I am having an ever increasing hard time hand digging in my clay/chert soil, so I built what I call a front hoe.

If you are interested here's some fotos of my newly built, low cost digging tool. Doug

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sundug/...890198/detail/


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's cool! How much did it cost you to build you figure? What did you use on the jib? Looks like pipe?


----------



## sundug (May 10, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> That's cool! How much did it cost you to build you figure? What did you use on the jib? Looks like pipe?


 I bought hose and fittings from Surplus Center for about $130. I had the rest already. The main beam is a 4" OD pipe that my neighbor had as a satellite dish post.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thumbs up.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

That gives me some ideas for my ol' Cub Cadet. I have a hydraulic pump on an old Bolens parts tractor. I also have pipe, cylenders and a plazma cutter.


----------

